# Flourite sand?



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

So I have an established 55 gallon tank. I want to change the substrate to sand for cories, and get some live plants in the tank. I was looking around my local fish store and saw some fluorite black sand. Have any of your heard good things about this fluorite sand? Bad things?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Great things! plants love it. But rinse it well. I use a 5 gal bucket outside and a garden hose at full blast, & let it run till the waters clear.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Flourite is the ill na na (aka awesome) but very expensive compared to other substrates.

You can get regular black sand and blend the bottom inch with First Layer Laterite for a cheaper alternative if that interests you.


----------

